# Photo of me that works! I hope



## T-man (Sep 3, 2003)

Sorry about that guys I did not have time to get on the computer yesterday and I swear it was working when I did it as the first guy to post saw it.

Anyway lets hope this works.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

huge shrugs !


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Looking good mate. Lovely smile aswell mate.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

MASSIVE TRAPS, dude good stuff, no wonder ur smillin


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

big shoulders and arms mate good stuff


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Looking very good massive traps, just keep off the acid.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Looking good mate. Very big and strong looking. What the hell are you feeding those traps.........oh I get it. That is why they call you T-man.........lol


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

Harry said:


> Looking very good massive traps, just keep off the acid.


 i like your style mate .


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

u look mad, how the hell did you get those bumps below your traps on your shoulders?

quality mate seriously!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

good traps mate. But one problem, wheres your legs?


----------



## Anders (Jul 13, 2003)

FCUKING HELL! You're huge! Lookin a bit jaundiced  but well impressive!

Whats your roid history?

Regs,

Anders


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

lets see those legs


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yea mate lets check out the balls too..............lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I like it, nice and thick.

Lookin good.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

very solid, and those traps are awesome.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

look good geez


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

winger said:


> Yea mate lets check out the balls too..............lol


 Dude you are too much, the humour in here just gets better and better , man its like a spoof movie or something, man that made me laugh.......................................good effort mate .


----------



## T-man (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks guys

My traps have always been an ok body part for me and I like training them although I only do a few shrugs every other week (180kg for 15 full range reps). They also get some indirect work from the deads, rows and power cleans as well.

As for gear history I did 1 cycle last year of 8 weeks deca 200mg pw and sust 250mg pw. As well as a 100 dbol previous and thats it.

I will get some leg pics for you but I could not train legs for 6 months this year (not that I am making excuses). My legs are 27 inches but my knees are always killing me and I can barely squat the bar at the moment.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

27 inch still aint bad, god knows what mine are, only been traning legs properly for past few months, squat is starting to hit the roof now.


----------



## chopper-reid (May 24, 2004)

im sure i know your face from somewhere mate! do i know you???


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

180kg for 15 full range reps, no wonder the traps are so big. 

Thanks John


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

good pic fella

big fooka arent yeh lol

i also have the same problem with my knees, sdont have a clue what it is, the doctor told me originaly it was because im was unfit, duno whats hed say not unfit at all no more


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

dont get me started, what is it with doctors, ive seen about 3 different guys, thankfully not recently for various different injuries, knees, shoulders and forearm and never been offered anymore than ibuprofen and told to stop training,lol as if.:mad:


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

im with john and cheater...............GET YOUR LEGS OUT!


----------



## jago25_98 (May 15, 2004)

"bumps below traps"

^ collar bone? not every one has got em; ripped as bone


----------

